# Stud Dog's Lament



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I remembered this from an old Great Dane Catalog I used to have. The breeder of my dog gave me a bunch because all his relatives were in them...

I just think it's amusingly true.

The Stud Dog's Lament

My job is making puppies, and I get two tries at that. 
They pat me on the head and say ‘good boy’ – and that, is that. 

Its half my job to give ‘em teeth and top lines, fronts and other, 
Remember it’s only half my job, they also have a mother. 

It’s NOT my job to carry pups and make ‘em grow and nurse ‘em, 
And feed and clean and make ‘em strong, that’s for the Mother 
And her person. 

It’s Not my job to wean - and feed the calcium and food, 
And stack and gait and housebreak, and make ‘em showing brood.



It’s NOT my job, to plan the breeding and learn what produces well, 
To study pedigrees, learn what’s there and pick out what to sell. 

It’s NOT my job to guarantee champs, - the breeder picks the pair. 
To mate, and whelp, and feed, and show, and HOPE the champ is there. 

It’s NOT my job to be on hand, when points are given out, 
The breeder, owner, Dam and friends take credit, with a shout. 

It’s NOT my job to deliver a win, it’s only genes I sell. 
But, - let the puppies turn out BAD, and guess who catches HELL!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

OH SO TRUE!!!!! Very cute can I steal this ?


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, it is very true... but let's face it, they also get a lot of credit. When we attend shows and see something we like... how many go right to see who the stud is and not care so much about the dam?


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

cash said:


> I agree!



And equally not fair! A lot went into all the things the stud dog mentioned he didn't get credit for. 
But I did enjoy the poem!


----------



## cash (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes, it was just for amusement, not for facts.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Yes, it is very true... but let's face it, they also get a lot of credit. When we attend shows and see something we like... how many go right to see who the stud is and not care so much about the dam?


I am probably the odd man out lol I look at both the sire and dam equally.

usually when I look at kennels online. I look at the studs if i like what I see I continue to the bitches. If the bitches don't look nice I move on.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Roxy-same here  Both are equally important to me  If I do not like the looks and ESPECIALLY temperament of either of the parents - I do not even look at the puppies ...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

wishpoo said:


> Roxy-same here  Both are equally important to me  If I do not like the looks and ESPECIALLY temperament of either of the parents - I do not even look at the puppies ...


Yeah , Over the years of me just being around dogs and dog shows I have notice a lot of breeders ( various breeds) put their studs on a peddle stool. They don't take consideration of the dams. I found this especially true for amstaff breeders. All studs look all nice and flashy but the dams look like crap IMO. I want a puppy out of a breeder that considers both the sire and dam when breeding.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

So good to hear these comments! I could have been wrong?! LOL!
Well, I know that 'I' and other breeders do it. 'Course that is not the only thing we look at but it is the first that attracts us. We certaintly go on from there when making breeding decisions.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> So good to hear these comments! I could have been wrong?! LOL!
> Well, I know that 'I' and other breeders do it. 'Course that is not the only thing we look at but it is the first that attracts us. We certaintly go on from there when making breeding decisions.


I find no problem with this Stud thing in poodles really. Mainly other breeds. 

This guy in my conformation class had us talking with him for over an hour after class about poodles. 

His grand parents used to breed show poodles in UK. So he was telling us all about certain breeders in the usa. ( must get his number and email next time he is a wealth of info)

But anyways he said something that is SOOO true. We where talking about how some people get mad that poodles do a lot of winning in the groups. He said that poodles is probably one of the few breeds that has consistant quality. 

I agree with him reputable poodles breeder are doing a fantastic job


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh - I see inconsistency in temperaments in standard poodles !!! There are some studs that I saw that I would never use in my breeding program (if I was a breeder) LOL or would ever risk buying a pup from them !

They were not BAD - they just had something odd in behavior. One was such a klutz - bumped into things and bit his tongue :doh: He was gorgeous in the ring and got his Ch in NO time !

The other one was just "too goofy" and VERY sex-driven ( I guess great for being a "stud" LMAO - but for a pet it would be VERY embarrassing and no - neutering would not help with this one- trust me ) Later my theory proved correct - he produced several Ch pups but many of them were hard to "brake" for the ring and some grew-up to be so goofy that they were not even shown !!! Now there are MORE goofy dogs out there that will be used as studs and look gorgeous but just be "hard to live with" :doh:


----------

